# Ladies Theological book suggestions



## Romans922 (Mar 11, 2006)

What would be some good books to have my fiance read? She is newly reformed and wanted her to start reading good books that will spur her on in her faith.


----------



## Robin (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> What would be some good books to have my fiance read? She is newly reformed and wanted her to start reading good books that will spur her on in her faith.



The book of Romans, read all the way through without stopping.

"Putting Amazing Back into Grace" by Micheal Horton

"Timeless Truths" by John Calvin (a small but pungent tome!! $7)

"Calvin's Doctrine of the Christian Life" by Ronald Wallace (a bit beefy but worth every letter and the $35 it costs!)

The Heidelberg Catechism (It's all here. Btw, school kids @ age 9 historically had this memorized and could articulate a confession of faith far clearer than adults can today!) Many saints died to gift us with these awesome Biblical studies. selah

r.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 11, 2006)

Treasury of Puritan Devotions

Calvin's Institutes (yes, I am very serious!)

And since you are PCA, I would opt for the WCF over the others as natural course.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 11, 2006)

When Life and Beliefs Collide: How Knowing God Makes a Difference
by Carolyn Custis James

http://tinyurl.com/rvvwf

[Edited on 3-12-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 12, 2006)

As Colleen noted, although the Heidelberg Catechism (and the BC and COD) would be very beneficial as well, going through the Westminster Standards first would make more sense in light of your ecclesiastical affiliation. Likewise, some Calvin would of course also be very helpful. In addition, some Puritan work on any number of issues would probably be invaluable as well.

In terms of contemporary authors, I would strongly suggest Michael Horton's _In the Face of God_. You can do a search for the title with my username as the author and see several comments I've made about it already, but basically it is an excellent presentation of the nature, heart and issues of _Reformed spirituality_ as a whole, including the place of doctrine, experience, the Word, the Church, the sacraments, prayer, worship, public life and private life, and how they all apply to a relationship with God through a life in Christ. It would be an excellent choice in terms of causing her to see the real role Reformed doctrine on key issues plays out in our lives, thus hopefully encouraging her to press on in her faith as you said.

I would also recommend Matt's introductory book on Covenant Theology. While its subject matter is not as broad or directly experimental as that of Horton's book, the topic is of course essential to understand in continuing to think through those interrelated issues, and the book presents it in a clear way that does a great job of keeping everything in perspective.

[Edited on 3-12-2006 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Mar 12, 2006)

Whay type of reading does she normally do? Heavy? Light?

I'd suggest:
Knowing God - J. I. Packer
Loved by God - R. C. Sproul
Holiness of God - R. C. Sproul


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 12, 2006)

Holiness of God by Sproul is great. You may also go for something like Pilgrim's Progess. I would also recommend some well written biographies of Reformed folks in the past. Iain Murray has some great stuff. Faith Cook has some good 1 chapter sketches of several saints in her books. All these are published by Banner of Truth. These bio's help you see the doctrines of grace in practice. Very helpful and encouraging.


----------

